# NZ IPA



## Lionman (27/10/17)

Really enjoying this batch so I thought I would share it.





23L

4.5KG Vienna Malt
3KG Wheat Malt

30g Nelson Sauvin FWH
20g Nelson Sauvin @ 15mins
20g Motueka @ 15mins
20g Nelson Sauvin @ 5mins
20g Motueka @ 5mins
20g Nelson Sauvin Whirlpool
20g Motueka @ Whirlpool
50g Nelson Sauvin Dry Hop 5 days
50g Motueka @ Dry Hop 5 days

US-05

Single infusion @65c

Came out at 7%ABV, was hoping for more but efficiency was a bit low on this one.

I started this one of in the plastic fermenter and racked it to to a kegmenter with dry hops once it was under 1.020 and let it naturally carbonate.

Nice biscuity notes from the Vienna, classic white wine and tropical fruits from the NZ hops, crisp finish. I could drink it all day, super refreshing.


----------



## mattyh77 (27/10/17)

Looks good. Don't think I could get 7.5kg in the Robobrew though. Might have to scale a bit.


----------



## fritte (28/10/17)

I live in Sweden but hops from NZ and AU is my favorite hop.
I maybe try your recipe next time I brew a Ipa.


----------



## Dan Pratt (29/10/17)

next time sub out the motueka for Rakua.

combined with NS its a solid combination.


----------



## fletcher (29/10/17)

there’s a ‘what are you drinking?’ thread which is perfect for this sort of post - chuck your piccie in there too [emoji106]


----------



## Lionman (13/11/17)

mattyh77 said:


> Looks good. Don't think I could get 7.5kg in the Robobrew though. Might have to scale a bit.



You'll get 7.5kg in there.



fritte said:


> I live in Sweden but hops from NZ and AU is my favorite hop.
> I maybe try your recipe next time I brew a Ipa.



Yeah this is the first time for me with NZ hops and I am really impressed. My main bulk hop supplier is going to get in more NZ varieties and I'll definitely be snapping more up in the future.



Dan Pratt said:


> next time sub out the motueka for Rakua.
> 
> combined with NS its a solid combination.



I'll have to try that. Been meaning to order some Rakau to try out.



fletcher said:


> there’s a ‘what are you drinking?’ thread which is perfect for this sort of post - chuck your piccie in there too [emoji106]



Nice, I've missed that thread somehow.

I put down another one of this on the weekend. I upped the hops a little, mainly by adding some pacific Jade I had in the freezer into the mix.

Struggled with efficiency again though. I think its the wheat. It was a very slow flowing lauter/sparge. Hoping my new Mash Master Mini will help as I have been using a Corona style mill and I think its a bit too aggressive.


----------



## SnailAle (13/11/17)

I reckon this will be my first beer in the new year, thanks for the share mate


----------



## Bellyup (14/11/17)

Fark, that's a quarter kilo of hops!! How much did that set you back.
How would you describe the bitterness?


----------



## Lionman (14/11/17)

Bellyup said:


> Fark, that's a quarter kilo of hops!! How much did that set you back.
> How would you describe the bitterness?



Cost was about

Hops ~ $18
Grain ~ $15
Yeast ~ $2 (3rd gen harvested from initial 2 packet pitch of US-05)

Probably a few bucks of power to brew it.

20L + of delicious IPA for under $40 is a bargain.

Its got a crisp bitterness that fades fairly quickly. Not harsh at all.


----------



## Bellyup (14/11/17)

Do you think the Vienna malt is noticeable as opposed to a p.a.malt?
Got to say, I might have to try this one.


----------



## Lionman (14/11/17)

Bellyup said:


> Do you think the Vienna malt is noticeable as opposed to a p.a.malt?
> Got to say, I might have to try this one.



Yeah, its got a distinctive, pleasant maltiness to it. Not sweet, but a kind of rich toasty,grainy/bready type flavour that is not overpowering. Just strong enough to make it interesting. Its a little like Munich but not as intense. I rate it highly as a base malt and find you can get away without using specialty malts like caramalts and still have a nice malt character to the finished beer.

YMMV though.


----------



## SnailAle (21/12/17)

Hey mate I was looking to do this recipe and as I put the hops together they were going to cost $35 or something, where do you go to get them for half that?


----------



## homebrewnewb (21/12/17)

i ordered a similar sort of profile from
brewshop.co.nz.

Southern Cross Hops Size 100g hops-nz-southern-cross-100gm 1$6.91
Pacifica Hops Size 100g hops-pacifica-100gm 1 $7.78
Pacific Jade Hops Size 100g hops-pacific-jade-100gm 1 $7.78
Motueka Hops Size 100g hops-motueka-100gm 1 $8.65

shipping was 18 and i got in in under a week, all in one place.
all up $49


----------



## SnailAle (21/12/17)

Yeah I put all the grain, hops and yeast into a basket and it was a little over $70. If I can nearly halve that I'd be wrapped!


----------



## homebrewnewb (21/12/17)

hard to source those elusive hops in one place let us know what you find.


----------



## Lionman (27/12/17)

SnailAle said:


> Hey mate I was looking to do this recipe and as I put the hops together they were going to cost $35 or something, where do you go to get them for half that?



I got the hops in bulk from TWOC in Bibra Lake. Went halves in 500g of both the Nelson and Motueka with a mate. I think they where about $40 for 500g from memory. I get all my grain in bulk from Bulk Brewing Supplies, usually $50-$60 per 25kg sack depending on the type of malt.

I think TWOC is run by expat Kiwis so they usually stock all the NZ varieties although they are not the cheapest place around.

If you are all grain brewing, your crazy not to by bulk grain and hops.


----------



## markp (28/12/17)

Lionman said:


> Really enjoying this batch so I thought I would share it.
> 
> View attachment 109241
> 
> ...



Looks nice, what does FWH stand for in the hop editions ?


----------



## Gloveski (28/12/17)

markp said:


> Looks nice, what does FWH stand for in the hop editions ?



First Wort Hops


----------



## markp (28/12/17)

Gloveski said:


> First Wort Hops



Cheers for that, so does that mean at start of boil ?


----------



## Gloveski (28/12/17)

markp said:


> Cheers for that, so does that mean at start of boil ?


For me I use a grainfather so I add them while I am sparging


----------



## markp (28/12/17)

Gloveski said:


> For me I use a grainfather so I add them while I am sparging



Cheers for the info, I also have a grainfather so will give that a go, I take it you leave the hops in for the boil ?


----------



## Gloveski (28/12/17)

markp said:


> Cheers for the info, I also have a grainfather so will give that a go, I take it you leave the hops in for the boil ?



Yep sure do , I find it gives a smoother bitterness , well to my taste buds anyway


----------



## markp (28/12/17)

Thanks gloveski


----------

